# Backwater valve question.



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Does your supply house carry 1.5" backwater valves? Thanks for answering.

I have seen them 2 inch and up from there, but never 1.5"

.......and no, I am not talking about check valves or any other kind of valve. I am talking about the backwater valve.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

nope


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Nope


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Are you talking about a check valve for a sump pump discharge line????


----------



## Bellboy (Jan 21, 2012)

Rpz or check valve? Mine carries both if that answers you question.


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Are you talking about a check valve for a sump pump discharge line????


Nope. I'm talking about a backwater valve...


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Bellboy said:


> Rpz or check valve? Mine carries both if that answers you question.


No and no. Backwater valve is what I am talking bout friend.


----------



## Bellboy (Jan 21, 2012)

I may need a picture to understand.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?sku=19608&gclid=CMSnsIj9w7ECFaMaQgodgTIAmg

http://compare.ebay.com/like/251001167355?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar

Google really can do wonders.....2" looks like as small as they go.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Check valve should work.


----------



## Bellboy (Jan 21, 2012)

Gotcha the city jetted the line and blew sewage into a house a couple years ago and everyone wanted one of those on their house after that. Would an 1 1/2 swing check not work for what your doing if it has to be that size?


----------

